
Show HN: I automated my home with RPi, React-Native and Nodejs - deepsy
https://github.com/deepsyx/home-automation
======
TimLeland
Pretty neat stuff. If you want to control outlets, check out this guide
[https://timleland.com/wireless-power-
outlets/](https://timleland.com/wireless-power-outlets/)

